# Moving On



## ella114 (Apr 1, 2012)

Many of you have already heard my story regarding buying a puppy with parvo, and losing her. Today I got the call that her remains are ready and I will be picking them up tomorrow. It has been a difficult day.

I have been so busy dealing with all of the arrangements with Ella and with the breeder(s) and with cleaning the house of parvo and with looking for a new puppy. It's exhausting.

I don't want to get another puppy until I move, which will be at the end of May. So I have emailed several breeders asking about availability and price. I really want to buy from a reputable breeder, however this whole process really cost me a pretty penny. It was quite the financial strain and buying a dog for $1500(+) isn't really an option for me any time in the near future.  Does anyone have any recommendations of where to look. I would still like to find a puppy (though it doesn't have to be super young--under a year preferably) for a little less money. I know the answer is probably to wait, but I had been waiting for about a year before I got Ella and waiting another year to save the money just sounds so depressing.

Ideas?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It's very emotional, but somehow comforting when you can bring the ashes home. My beloved Lady came home in a beautiful ceramic jar with a gold nameplate engraved with her name. I have a little shrine beside my bed for her.

I know you don't want to repeat your horrible experience with Ella. It is very important to get your next Maltese from a reputable breeder. If your heart is set on another girl, you can expect to pay close to $1500 for an older "teenage" puppy. No getting around it. Would you consider a boy? They are much less expensive when they get past six months, often under $1000 from a reputable show breeder. I just adore my Bailey Boy and would enthusiastically recommend a boy to anyone. Bailey is just the happiest, sweetest and most social little guy I have ever met.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Emily,

I'm so sorry for your loss and heartache. Having gone through losing our beloved Shayna, it is draining both emotionally and physically. We also picked up Shayna's remains, and we said it was comforting to have her back home. 

I will PM you about a puppy I saw from one of the reputable breeder.

Take care,
Brenda


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I know you don't want to wait and maybe if you find a baby who is not a 12 weeks but under a year like you said then you wouldn't have to pay as much. Please just don't get desperate and get a puppy from someone who is not reputable. I don't think you will because of what sweet Ella had to go through  I just hope you can find a sweet baby to love! I got Paislee when she was about two weeks less than a year. She is my baby and I feel like I've always had her with me even though she want a puppy when I got her. I would second what Marj said about a boy too. My Rustee is the sweetest kindest lover boy lol even besides his past. Boys are so sweet and there are so many cute things for them too lol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I got Tyler at 8 months and he was still very puppyish but also trained a lot. You might be able to get a teenager for a lower price than a young pup. I agree about thinking about a boy since they are not as expensive as girls. I couldn't be happier. Bottom line is that you want a HEALTHY puppy, thus your best shot at that is an ethical breeder. You don't need anymore heartache. We'll keep our ears open.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't know any breeders. But I can share that I also have a boy. I intended on getting a girl. I love this little guy to pieces. He is so intelligent, great fun and all I could have hoped for in a best friend. I would have never thought of a boy before I got Sammie. I am hoping someone here can help you find what you want quickly and in your price range. I would not give in to a non rep breeder. I am so sorry you had to deal with all that happened with baby Ella and parvo.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Boys are definitely the most lovable! I might know someone in Cicago with a little boy - probably about 6 mod. PM me.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, I can't imagine how horrible it must have been. I would recommend you look into rescue. I have 3 rescued girls myself and they are just SO beautiful. The two that came to me at about 5-6 months kicked my butt with their puppyness. My Audrey that was a backyard breeder came to me at 6 years of age and people constantly ask if she is a puppy. It only took 2 weeks to housebreak her compared to 6 months with the pups. I would take an older dog any day. Rescues sometimes have puppies but rarely. However, there was a time that AMAR, the rescue I volunteer/foster for, had 3 pregnant females come into rescue almost at the same time. We are talking puppies all over the place! I believe they were adopted out at $500. It would be so wonderful if you would rescue and give a little Maltese a forever home. You will never regret it.


----------

